# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam ver 1.8.4 Released...

## mohamed73

*Asansam ver 1.8.4 Released*   *Add Unlock
========
Samsung T999 Galaxy S III  
Samsung I747 Galaxy S III  
Samsung S5578 Galaxy Mini    * *Add Write Firmware(Android)
=============*======== *Samsung B5510B Galaxy Y Pro 
Samsung B5512 Galaxy Y Pro Duos  
Samsung i896 Galaxy S Captivate 
Samsung I747  Galaxy S III 
Samsung i8530 Galaxy Beam  
Samsung i8160 Galaxy Ace 2  
Samsung P7501 Galaxy Tab 
Samsung P7511 Galaxy Tab 
Samsung S5300 Galaxy Specs 
Samsung S5302 Galaxy Specs 
Samsung S5578 Galaxy Mini  
Samsung S5839i Galaxy Ace 
Samsung T849 Galaxy Tab  
Samsung T999  Galaxy S III  
Samsung SC-02 Galaxy S 
Samsung SC-04d Galaxy S*   *Add Write Firmware(Old Models)
=============*========== *Samsung T469w* *Samsung* *T479b**
Samsung** T499**
Samsung* *T566* *Samsung* *T669**
Samsung** 705sc**
Samsung** 706sc**
Samsung** 707sc* *Samsung* *707sc2** 
Samsung** 708sc**
Samsung** 709sc**
Samsung** 730sc* *Samsung* *731sc* *Samsung* *740sc** 
Samsung** 805sc**
Samsung** 820sc* *Samsung* *821sc** 
Samsung* *830sc* *
Samsung* *840s**
Samsung** 920sc* *Samsung* *930sc** 
Samsung** 931sc**
Samsung* *940sc**
Samsung** 941sc*  *Add Factory Reset & Reset User Code
=========================
GT-C3200,GT-C3200G,GT-C3200L,GT-C3312 
GT-C3530,GT-C3560,GT-S3350,GT-S3350L 
GT-S3350M,GT-S3353,GT-S3550,GT-S3550C 
GT-S3550L,GT-S3550M,GT-E2230,GT-E2230L 
GT-E2230M,GT-E2232,GT-E2330,GT-E2330B 
GT-E2330C,GT-E2530,GT-E2530F,GT-E2600 
GT-E2652,GT-E2652W*   *Add Factory Reset (RJ45)
================* *Most Android Phone Supported*  *Download
======== الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](mediafire) ================================= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Uploadbaz)* ======================================== ** *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

